# February Challenge #2: Kevyn Aucoin's 'Abstract eyes'



## mspixieears (Feb 13, 2006)

Pay no attention to the lips - the eyes have it all. Often referred to as the windows to the soul - do show why! Sort of figured that if the eyes were going to get all the attention, then the rest of the face would be down-played.

Below, thanks to the lovely and ever-helpful 'Nessa, are scanned pages from Aucoin's book on 'The Anarchist' look - please note they are for illustrative purposes only:












I did have some pics on my mobile phone but I can upload them onto the computer so I can't show you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but working on it! Why am I so technologically dumb?!

I used 3 colours/products and basically drew everything on to 'frame' my eyes using fairly geometric shapes - triangles, slightly curved lines or waves. The result was asymmetrical with a touch of 70s glam rock without the glitter. Very similar to the look the model in the pic is sporting, plus some funky triangle of colour on the lids.

Products used: Graphito paint, Royal Wink f/l & Flammable paint


----------



## user3 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ugh I need to do this and Jude's doll one!

Great idea Pixi!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 13, 2006)

Goody goody gumdrops!  I was wondering what the second challenge would be.  I have to try this!


----------



## Pei (Feb 15, 2006)

I recommend *smiles4c*'s Flight of Fancy. She's awesome!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39444

and... Fiery.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39381


----------



## user3 (Feb 18, 2006)

ok so it looks like I am the first sucker!
I got bored and played around a bit. This is what became of that....





This last pic I changed my eye color just to see what I would look like w/blue gray eyes.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey sweetie!

Awesome! You beat me to it, I promise ladies & gents, I'm going to be replicating the look stuck on my camera! Just a bit tangled in technology configuration!

Wonder how the whole look would've sat on your whole face? Wouldn't happen to have any uncropped pics perchance?


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, it's way different and more complicated to the first one, too boring to do exact same thing again!

Now be gentle, my brows are very 'typically Indian' as I like to say, haven't had the chance to get them fixed & this is in fact my first time posting fotd-material...

But here's my take on the challenge.

I used (all MAC) Royal Wink fluidline, Graphito & Flammable paints. 
Brushes: UD brow/liner brush & MAC #228.

Rest of face completely bare, forgot lipstuff even *whoops*
















The eye work is supposed to be asymmetrical, hence the 2 profile shots. Sorry to take up so much space on illustrating that.

Looking forward to anyone else brave enough to do this challenge. Hope you find this helps you get some ideas of what I'm on about.


----------



## user3 (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job woman!!!

Nope I didn't have any makeup on the rest of my face and I took upclose pics....sorry


----------



## hazelinsight (Feb 20, 2006)

ooh that page always catches my eye. I will def try this one!!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 20, 2006)

Hope so! Aside from Nessa & I, no seems game...admittedly, Jude's doll face challenge is a lot cuter!


----------



## jackie (Feb 24, 2006)

Nessa* Love that look. You must also be a wizard with photoshop, as I couldn't even tell you had edited the picture where you changed your eye color. I would love to know how to do that stuff! I love it.


----------



## Gabriella (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually did this!!! Woo hoo! lol I am trying to figure out how to get the pics onto my computer and then I will post them...If I can figure out how to get them to show up~ haha I'm a bit technology challenged!


----------



## user3 (Feb 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie* 
_Nessa* Love that look. You must also be a wizard with photoshop, as I couldn't even tell you had edited the picture where you changed your eye color. I would love to know how to do that stuff! I love it._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am just learning on PS but if you want to know how I did the eye I can PM with the info.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't copy any specific premade one, I just winged it. I was a lazy girl and only did one eye, here it is...


----------



## sallytheragdol (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heenx0x0* 
_I didn't copy any specific premade one, I just winged it. I was a lazy girl and only did one eye, here it is...
















_

 
I love it!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 26, 2006)

heenxOxO - I love it! That blue you used is fabulous!!! What did you use??? That line you've drawn along your eyelid is wicked! Thanks for trying out the challenge!


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 26, 2006)

heenxOxO, I love it too! The blue is beautiful!


----------



## Pei (Feb 26, 2006)

Great job *heenxOxO*


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_heenxOxO - I love it! That blue you used is fabulous!!! What did you use??? That line you've drawn along your eyelid is wicked! Thanks for trying out the challenge!_

 
The blue is Estee Lauder Pure Color Liquid Eyeliner in Indigo with MAC Blue Pigment mixed in. I also rolled my mascara wand in the blue pigment for my lashes. I've only done two of these challenges but I had so much fun doing both of them and I can't wait for next months!! And thanks so much everyone, I'm so happy you liked it!!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, I noticed that nice touch with your lashes too. Well done! 

I'll have to jot down that product and keep an eye out for it. Someone very kindly gave me a Blue pig't sample too!


----------



## heenx0x0 (Feb 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Yeah, I noticed that nice touch with your lashes too. Well done! 

I'll have to jot down that product and keep an eye out for it. Someone very kindly gave me a Blue pig't sample too!_

 
So funny, that's how I got mine too!! It's a color I would have never chosen for myself but it's definitely a  nice change from my browns and highlighter shades I kind of stick to. I'm going to use the blue pigment and Indigo liner tomorrow, I love it so much!


----------



## thejadedstar (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Hope so! Aside from Nessa & I, no seems game...admittedly, Jude's doll face challenge is a lot cuter!_

 
I'm game! hoping to submit either tonight or tomorrow night. The other may be cuter, but this one is definately more challenging!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Mar 1, 2006)

These are all great! I love this challenge. Nessa that is very cool, it reminds me of an impressionistic fish!  I'm amazed about the photoshopped one too, you cant tell at all!

Mspixieears, nice to see your pretty face finally
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ms. malteasers! Fab job as well, I love the mix of texture and colour.

Heen, the blue and brown together is soo pretty! Cute design too.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_I recommend *smiles4c*'s Flight of Fancy. She's awesome!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39444

and... Fiery.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=39381_

 
I agree! those looks are beautiful and perfect for the challenge


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circusflavouredgum* 
_These are all great! I love this challenge. Nessa that is very cool, it reminds me of an impressionistic fish!  I'm amazed about the photoshopped one too, you cant tell at all!

Mspixieears, nice to see your pretty face finally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ms. malteasers! Fab job as well, I love the mix of texture and colour.

Heen, the blue and brown together is soo pretty! Cute design too._

 
Thanks for your kind words...hey, and I quite like Malteasers too!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 2, 2006)

wow you guys are doing great!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Fabulous


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 18, 2012)

heenx0x0 said:


>


 
	This is great!
  	I love the colours!


----------

